# STEVENS 940 12 ga. single shot



## jmbarry (Mar 26, 2011)

I have this shotgun and need some internal parts.  Does anyone know of a dealer that may have these parts for an older model shotguns.


----------



## packrat (Mar 26, 2011)

*..*

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 27, 2011)

Never heard of a 940.  Are you sure that's not 94D?  Either way, if anyone would have parts, www.gunpartscorp.com (AKA numrich) will have them.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 27, 2011)

Got me curious, so I looked in my "Gun Trader's Guide".  The 940 was the same as the 94 except it had a side opening lever instead of a top opening lever.  It was make 1961-1970.  I learned something.


----------



## fishtail (Mar 27, 2011)

Look closely at the schematics (on gunparts site) of the 94 and 940 and compare them to your part, also cross reference the parts numbers. 
You will note, that firearm will have various names of manufacturers. Stevens/Savage/Fox/Springfield, etc, then the list goes on and on into store brands.
Some parts do cross over to the different models and even gauge of the firearm, while some are more specific to a defined model.
I've got a 940A in 20ga. As much as I tried to keep the forearm in place, I just gave up and cut a bicycle tube and slid over the barrel and forearm.


----------



## jmbarry (Mar 27, 2011)

fishtail said:


> Look closely at the schematics (on gunparts site) of the 94 and 940 and compare them to your part, also cross reference the parts numbers.
> You will note, that firearm will have various names of manufacturers. Stevens/Savage/Fox/Springfield, etc, then the list goes on and on into store brands.
> Some parts do cross over to the different models and even gauge of the firearm, while some are more specific to a defined model.
> I've got a 940A in 20ga. As much as I tried to keep the forearm in place, I just gave up and cut a bicycle tube and slid over the barrel and forearm.



My 940 has Savage Arms Corp. on the weapon


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 29, 2011)

If Numrich doesn't have what you need, then come back with a more specific list of what you need.


----------

